
Ask HN: Where do save your source code on desk? - _shadi
Under which directory do you keep your source code? And any benefits of keeping it under that path?
======
brudgers
I have directories by language in ~/home/. At the scale of code I write, if
there's code in another language, then I just put alongside the other
code...just like I would with HTML and CSS and YML within the
~/home/javascript/ tree.

The advantage is that when I want to find a piece of code I know what language
I need the code for. So I know where to start looking without first having to
figure out "What did I call it?" and the list of candidates is narrow.

------
cabraca
it doesn't matter as long as its backed by a version control system. most of
the time i just use /opt/source as a checkout location and symlink to
whereever i need it.

------
yjtpesesu
Why?

~~~
_shadi
I had a conversation about this with a colleague, he uses /source since he
said long time ago some virus scanners would skip this directory by default,
not sure how accurate that is now, I became curious after that conversation to
find where other people would store theirs.

